# My Kind of State Senator



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

In the state of Tennessee, this from a Knoxville paper:


State Sen. Tim Burchett says he caught a group of youngsters during a break-in Wednesday, held them at gunpoint and fed them chocolate-chip cookies until Knox County sheriff's deputies arrived. . . .

The state senator, who said he holds a conceal-carry permit, had a recently purchased 9 mm Glock pistol and a .25 automatic Keltec as a "backup," according to his account. He said he brandished the larger pistol and told the youths to "put your hands up" and then to "put your hands behind your head."

"One of them said, 'Well, which one do you want - hands up or behind the head?' and I said, 'Either one'," Burchett said.

He said they waited about 15 minutes "in the rain and mud" for deputies to arrive. During the period, he said, the youths began talking - one of them basically admitting to the break-in - and he gave them some of the cookies that a friend had given him earlier in the day.

Burchett said he understood from the deputies that one of the youths was 18 years old and the others were juveniles. He said he intends to press charges, fearing that if punishment is left to parents "they might take away the GameBoy for one afternoon."


I don't think the average CCW'er would be well advised to intervene, however.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am surprised they didn't scatter. If they had he would have been in deep trouble for shooting one of them.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

We need more gun pro Senators like that.


----------

